# California Exam



## CAPELS (Nov 1, 2010)

Greetings:

This was the first time through for California using NCEES national ID, which included changes to the process: Registering at NCEES for your ID, selecting your site and module, printing your admission notice, etc.

If the forum czars approve, I would like some feedback please, negative or positive, so that we might be better prepared for April 2011 exam.

Thank you.

David


----------



## chaocl (Nov 1, 2010)

CAPELS said:


> Greetings:This was the first time through for California using NCEES national ID, which included changes to the process: Registering at NCEES for your ID, selecting your site and module, printing your admission notice, etc.
> 
> If the forum czars approve, I would like some feedback please, negative or positive, so that we might be better prepared for April 2011 exam.
> 
> ...


The exam should start around 7:45 but it actually start around 8:15. I guess it was late this time because of the new system. However the result in CA will getting faster than before.

*Results*

When results have been released (typically 8–10 weeks after the exam), NCEES will send an e-mail informing you that your result can be accessed through your My NCEES account.

IT DOES NOT GO THROUGH THE BOARD.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 1, 2010)

I took it in San Mateo - I think the biggest question everyone had at the end is "What do we do with this exam authorization sheet?" I thought someone would collect it, but nope. Other than that, things went smoothly, but I did see someone who was sitting in the Mechanical Machine Design section who was put there incorrectly because he was taking Thermal Fluids. He was moved at the start of the afternoon session. Other than that, a bullhorn would be nice to get people herded into the center instead of shouting. Some people couldn't hear which exam was called.


----------



## TESTY (Nov 1, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> I took it in San Mateo - I think the biggest question everyone had at the end is "What do we do with this exam authorization sheet?" I thought someone would collect it, but nope. Other than that, things went smoothly, but I did see someone who was sitting in the Mechanical Machine Design section who was put there incorrectly because he was taking Thermal Fluids. He was moved at the start of the afternoon session. Other than that, a bullhorn would be nice to get people herded into the center instead of shouting. Some people couldn't hear which exam was called.


That form is only for your record showing which exam booklet you used, + the proctor signing that info off.

I'm wondering with the new NCEES registration process, are we going to get results faster? I went to San Mateo also, just for the Surveying portion, and the head honcho said 15 weeks. Still think its ridiculous for a scantron exam. CA Bar exam is essay, and gives quicker results I've heard.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2010)

I will let the czar comment go.. just this once ....


----------



## passpepasspe (Nov 1, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I will let the czar comment go.. just this once ....


I have serious bruises from puling my suitcase full of books up from the freaking tunnel in the pomona exam room. Caifornia Board needs to consider health risks for even normal individuals for having to lug serious books. It is brutal to make people park their cars so far from the actual exam room, than have them walk half a mile with the material and that too uphill..there should be golf carts that should help/faciitate individuals going uphill... or just take our book bags and stuicases....It's a matter of time before someone will sue the state for causing serious injury clearly knowing that an average testtaker brings loads of books.. perhaps they should make the EITs park in a different lot and PEs in a different lots, closer? even airports have shuttle and my typical luggage for a 3 week vacation in a suitcase is much lighter than books for a PE.

Why doesn't the exam start at 730? why were individuals entering the hall a 8:00 and allowed to take the exam. It's unfair to the rest who get there early before 7. Towards the end of the test we are already very strained and by allowing people to come in so much later, it's further delaying the start time of our test..

if there are no assigned seat numbers in the hall?? couldn't the proctors state that on the speaker rather than all heads turning to find some number on their chair or table, so they can put on their scantron.

there should be more signs for sections for tranpsortation/water/structures, etc. most of the proctors spoke so low that when you are walking towards your side, it's imposible to figure out what they said.perhaps you can have people form differenct lines at the front door for their specific depths since most people are there aready.


----------



## blubeljw (Nov 2, 2010)

I took the Civil PE in San Mateo and was notified that it takes 15 weeks for us to get the result back.

I am assuming that 8-hour is scored by NCEES and seismic/surveying is scored by CA Board.

I guess this means that getting the result within 8-10 weeks after the examination only applies to 8-hour exam, not seismic/surveying?? :bawling:


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 2, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I will let the czar comment go.. just this once ....


Ha ha!!

I took the Saturday California Structural exam in Del Mar.

I thought that it went just fine. No freaky stuff went down around me.

I took my CA seismic &amp; surveying exams at the Cow Palace in Daily City a few years back and defintely like the San Diego Fairgrounds much better.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 2, 2010)

blubeljw said:


> I took the Civil PE in San Mateo and was notified that it takes 15 weeks for us to get the result back.I am assuming that 8-hour is scored by NCEES and seismic/surveying is scored by CA Board.
> 
> I guess this means that getting the result within 8-10 weeks after the examination only applies to 8-hour exam, not seismic/surveying?? :bawling:



I thought about that but then I looked at the historical list that someone put together and it hasn't been 15 weeks. Plus, if it was really 15 weeks, that would be past the refile deadline.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 2, 2010)

passpepasspe said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I will let the czar comment go.. just this once ....
> ...


There were golf carts to carry examinees from the parking lot to the testing buildings. I wasn't even looking for a ride but was given one. But, I don't think you are answering the original question CAPELS is asking about (the new NCEES process).


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 2, 2010)

CAPELS said:


> Greetings:This was the first time through for California using NCEES national ID, which included changes to the process: Registering at NCEES for your ID, selecting your site and module, printing your admission notice, etc.
> 
> If the forum czars approve, I would like some feedback please, negative or positive, so that we might be better prepared for April 2011 exam.
> 
> ...



David, I think it went fairly well. I do agree with navyasw02 that it wasn't clear what we were supposed to do with the Admittance letter. I too, assumed it would have been collected (but wasn't). The other thing that didn't really make sense was that there was an AM and a PM signature line on both the Seismic and the Survey admission letters. Obviously the Seismic is AM and the Survey is PM. I think those are my only (constructive) criticisms regarding the NCEES registration and forms process.


----------



## passpepasspe (Nov 2, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> CAPELS said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings:This was the first time through for California using NCEES national ID, which included changes to the process: Registering at NCEES for your ID, selecting your site and module, printing your admission notice, etc.
> ...


what is the purpose of writing the date of the exam on the scranton. In my aisle apparently the proctor said 6 people screwed up over the date of exam and put the birthdate. I didn't do this, i swear LOL. but it's interesting how ready we are to give our personal info.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Nov 2, 2010)

It adds a layer of complexity that seems unnecessary. Why have two boards, two sets of rules, I messed up on my NCEES registration because of the California Specific exams, the Calif people caught it and were very helpfull in resolving but is an example of the current confusion. I learned that there are two different calculator policies???

It should be noted that the Board's calculator policy for its state-specific examinations varies significantly from the NCEES calculator policy for the national examinations. For its state-specific examinations, the Board does allow the use of some calculators that NCEES prohibits for its national examinations. The calculators allowed to be used for the Board's state-specific examinations that are prohibited for the NCEES national examinations include (but are not limited to) the HP 39 series; the HP 41 series; the HP42S; the HP 48 series; the HP 49 series; the HP 50 series; the TI 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 89 series; the Casio CFX 9850; the Casio FX 7400; the Casio FX 9750; and the Casio FX 2.0. However, notwithstanding the above, the Board or its designees have the right to prohibit the use of any device which, in the opinion of the Board, may pose a threat to exam security.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 2, 2010)

passpepasspe said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > CAPELS said:
> ...


I thought for sure we'd have everything pre filled out on the answer sheet and the exam book (for the PM session at a minimum) since we had to go through the process of registering with NCEES in advance. It seems more like a way for NCEES to cut printing and disposal costs rather than something that benefits the examinees.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 2, 2010)

passpepasspe said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > CAPELS said:
> ...


I think it's because the 8-hour asked for your B-Day and the Seismic/Survey asked for the test date. Both were in the same location on each scantron. I agree, it's odd to ask for the exam date on the scantron, but I can see why it was a common mistake (just the day before, they filled in their b-day in the same area).


----------

